# new shorts



## kermit (Dec 7, 2004)

I have to tell everybody about my new find. I found the Louis Garneau ergotex shorts with the ergozone chamois. These shorts ROCK. The chamois is padded at different areas with different thicknesses and it had perforations for air. I'm in Miami and with the heat, the ventilation rules. Just thought I'd share. No more Pearl Izumi's for me.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I think my LBS has these. Thanks for the tip, I'll give them a try.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

I loved my LG Ergotex men's bib shorts, but they just didn't last. The elastic around the thighs was shot after about six months, and the chamois and the rest of the elastic is looking pretty ragged too. Hope they last longer for you than they did for me.


----------

